# Hello I'm New



## tilly1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I've just bought a mk1 225 in phantom black and thought i would join the fun!!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

hello newbie person  welcome to the nut house!!!

KAREN


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the asylum, sorry I mean forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcme dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## tilly1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys... Haven't done anything to my car yet as its a new purchase so you'll have to let me know what I should start with?????


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

tilly1 said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys... Haven't done anything to my car yet as its a new purchase so you'll have to let me know what I should start with?????


Hi Tilly

Are you sure you want to start.....it'll never end! :lol:

You could try the Wakbox - simple and free mod.

Have a look at

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/cheapinduction.htm

Saj


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Tilly,
Welcome to the forum!  
All you could possibly want to know about your car can be found out here. You're in safe hands.

Happy motoring!!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

tilly1 said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys... Haven't done anything to my car yet as its a new purchase so you'll have to let me know what I should start with?????


If you want any advice on what to do call Tony, we are in Wakefield just outside Leeds, where are you from?

karen


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## tilly1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys, i'll look into your suggestions.

Karen, I'm not actually that far from Wakefield so who is Tony?? How can I get in touch with him??


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

tilly1 said:


> Thanks for your help guys, i'll look into your suggestions.
> 
> Karen, I'm not actually that far from Wakefield so who is Tony?? How can I get in touch with him??


Hi Tilly

Call Tony on 01924 360260, he will give you first of all a honest opinion on your car and make sure everything is ok, kinda like a health check really, We do not charge for this at all.
We are based in Wakefield and are a Tuning House specialising in Audi's and Ford's, mainly Ford's.
Tony will offer you then advice on where he thinks you should spend your money and advise you on what modifications you can start with........................ careful though it is a slippery slope!! 

Karen


----------

